# Crabbing



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Can anybody give me the ins and outs of crabbing? I went with my uncle 20 years ago and wanted to do it again. Places, equipment, best times and dates. Would like to walk in the water instead of boat. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

String with weight and chicken thigh tied to it. Net on long pole. Tie off string and throw in salt water. Every few minutes pull lightly on the string. If it pulls back then you have a crab. Pull the string in slowly and raise it up when it gets close and scoop up the crab with the net. Good luck.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

long handle dip nets with the big holes, 6 volt flashlights. right now is the time for the jubilee. the closer to the pass the better. good luck!


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Jubilee? Enlighten me.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

in august the crabs come up to the edge of the shore. you can walk the beach a night and scoop em up. the real deal jubilee doesnt happen every year, thats when everything tries to crawl up on the beach, it is usually this time of year.


----------



## AQUAINFL38 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Using a trap.*

Before "IVAN"I used to live on the water at the end of "E"st.Would set a crab trap every day at noon [best time to go into the water to avoid sharks ]Would pick up trap next day at noon .Usually would have 10-12 blues ,and sometimes a big "Jimmy".Would bait with pinfish placed in a plastic peanut butter jar with about eight 1/8"slats cut into side .that way crabs smell bait but cannot get to it and you can use the same bait.over and over maybe 3-4 times .Sure miss the blues.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow! Got to love you tube. Thanks for the info fellas!


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

nextstep said:


> in august the crabs come up to the edge of the shore. you can walk the beach a night and scoop em up. the real deal jubilee doesnt happen every year, thats when everything tries to crawl up on the beach, it is usually this time of year.


Ahhhh, occurs every August at Grand Isle, Louisiana. You can scoop them up in the daylight. 

Do they come to the shoreline in the bay and sound, as well?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i like the beach behind ft pickens and mccrae bayside


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Went to Pensacola Beach towards Ft. Pickens tonight. Surf was rough and saw nothing but sand crabs.


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

Buddy of mine went last night on Mcrae side;-all of three crabs, but a dozen jarhead mullet... That's good.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks for the reports. all the rain we have been having could have something to do with it. although the water temp where we were swimming yesterday was 88 degrees. last year they were crawling around everywhere.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Gonna try again to night. Bay side off Ft. Pickens road.


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Going to try it tonight! Wish me luck!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

let us know how it goes


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Did ok tonight. Between the group, we caught about 25 nice size crabs. Started about 8pm and went to midnight. Had a great time also.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I took my boys 5&7 and girlfriend tonight and got 18 found a lot with eggs though prolly 3 for every 1 keeper. We found acres of star fish so the lil ones had a blast checking.g those out Collin even caught a little 3" long puffer in his shell net such was cool never seen one that small. Had one crab get one last fight in before the boiler but it was with my finger even though the boys found it very amusing it wasn't the highlight of my night


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

fishn4fun said:


> I took my boys 5&7 and girlfriend tonight and got 18 found a lot with eggs though prolly 3 for every 1 keeper. We found acres of star fish so the lil ones had a blast checking.g those out Collin even caught a little 3" long puffer in his shell net such was cool never seen one that small. Had one crab get one last fight in before the boiler but it was with my finger even though the boys found it very amusing it wasn't the highlight of my night


What location if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks for the reports. it should get better before its over.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Checked one of my favorite spots in Pensacola Bay yesterday. Many Many crabs but all females. Most with no eggs. They are still swimming.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Mudigger said:


> What location if you don't mind sharing?


Ft pickens


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Merci


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Went last night. Two males, three females (all with eggs) and no flounder.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Friday Night: Flounder - 0, Crabs - 31 keepers (~50 egg bearing females returned to the bay).


----------



## KennethT32505 (May 18, 2012)

Moved here not too long ago and have a couple questions. When you guys said crabbing Fort Picken @ night, does that mean you have to stay overnight since the gate close @ sunset? I went to check out the area outside of the FP gate but I don't see anywhere you can crab. The only place that have beach access on the bay side is the parking lot on right. TIA


I'm looking forward to taking the kids crabbing this weekend.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

if your gonna go crabbing out there at night your gonna need a night owl pass or stay the night. A night owl pass lets you get in any time. you get a gate code that lets you in. its good for both beach ft. pickens and johnsons beach


----------



## KennethT32505 (May 18, 2012)

Can I get out anytime I like? Does night owl pass count per person or per car? Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

KennethT32505 said:


> Can I get out anytime I like? Does night owl pass count per person or per car? Thanks for the quick reply.


Per car. Pass is displayed on dash in windshield.


----------



## KennethT32505 (May 18, 2012)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Per car. Pass is displayed on dash in windshield.



Yea, I called and found out everything that I need to know. Thanks!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Florida town park has been going off lately got 5 dozen last night and 7 dozen the night before, just get there around 7ish and go till you can't scoop any more


----------



## KennethT32505 (May 18, 2012)

capt'n slim said:


> Florida town park has been going off lately got 5 dozen last night and 7 dozen the night before, just get there around 7ish and go till you can't scoop any more



WOW.....:notworthy:


I'm not familiar with Floridatown Park. Just googled and saw some pictures. Do you catch them around the boat dock?


We went to Fort Picken last night and it was a BIG disappointment. There was 1 crab caught within the whole pier...LOL


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

My question concerning crabbing it about traps. According to the FWC website, traps can only be pulled during daylight hours. Yet I consistantly see people with traps at 3MB during the night. Are they breaking the law by pulling traps from 3mb pier at night? Or is there some other rules not on the FWC website that says you can pull them from piers? All I see on the fwc site is that they can not be pulled at night. 

Are you guys that are catching them "chicken necking" for them or are you wading?


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

KennethT32505 said:


> WOW.....:notworthy:
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with Floridatown Park. Just googled and saw some pictures. Do you catch them around the boat dock?
> ...


yea just park at the boat dock and start walking you will need a good LED light cause the water is dirty, the crabs have been coming in really shallow i really haven't even had to get my feet wet just walking along the bank and scooping as fast as i can. Even had 8 soft shell the other night. I will be back out tonight to see if they are still there.


----------



## KennethT32505 (May 18, 2012)

capt'n slim said:


> yea just park at the boat dock and start walking you will need a good LED light cause the water is dirty, the crabs have been coming in really shallow i really haven't even had to get my feet wet just walking along the bank and scooping as fast as i can. Even had 8 soft shell the other night. I will be back out tonight to see if they are still there.



Wow...I've never seen anything like that. I've always use chicken neck/leg to pull them in and traps. Good luck tonight!


I used to live in Maryland and we used to just scoop them up on a pier. We usually come home with a couple coolers FULL. Not any more though.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Went last night to check out the situation.......and.........nothing, not even a little one in sight. I guess they have moved on for now.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

nextstep said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-cV3UFCSIQ


 
I played this with my cat curled up on my lap. He was most interested in the video! He got a little spooky when the crab started talking.  Sea-r-cy


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

Sea-r-cy said:


> I played this with my cat curled up on my lap. He was most interested in the video! He got a little spooky when the crab started talking.  Sea-r-cy


lol


----------

